# Criss Angel: FAKE or REAL?



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 17, 2006)

I just want to know what everyone thinks about Criss Angel Mindfreak, I think he's real, but most of my friends say he's a fake. What do you guys think?


----------



## syrup (Aug 17, 2006)

He admits to them being illusions after all he shows you how to do some of them...


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 17, 2006)

True, yeah, but the ones he doesn't admit, are those real?
P.S. I've tried this trick with lipstick on my friends and they all were like "OMG!" LOL and yeah it was an illusion from Criss Angel


----------



## The Flash (inactive) (Aug 17, 2006)

Magic isn't really magic, it's an illusion to your eye that makes you see what the user wants you to see.  So, there allll fake, maybe a couple are real, like the card in bottle trick.


----------



## Al?l? (Aug 18, 2006)

uchiha_shinobi93 said:
			
		

> True, yeah, but the ones he doesn't admit, are those real?
> P.S. I've tried this trick with lipstick on my friends and they all were like "OMG!" LOL and yeah it was an illusion from Criss Angel



The lipstick trick? How do you do that? I haven't even seen it.

But yea, I like the show. Good to see magicians still alive and kicking. I want to see him go on Jay Leno or something and pull some trick. No reasoning behind it. Just something I would like to see.

I just recently introduced my parents to it and my mom thinks, at times, there's more to it. My dad, well, just expects him to do the usual shananigans and pull snow-white bunnies out a hat.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 18, 2006)

The man is amazing >.> I personally think what he does is real.


----------



## batanga (Aug 18, 2006)

Every magician and illusionist is a fake, man.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2006)

he is as fake as...something.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 18, 2006)

Even the magicians admit that they're just illusions.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 18, 2006)

who's Criss Angel?


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 18, 2006)

Fake but I have to admit he is good.


----------



## less (Aug 18, 2006)

Criss Angel is (and never claimed to be anything more than) an illusionist, and a very good one at that. Hence, the stuff he does is real illusions, which is not to say that the guy can actually walk trough glass without breaking it. 

Illusions =/= Magic


----------



## Aecen (Aug 18, 2006)

Some of his eps where edited poorly so you can see how he does the trick, he uses payed audiance members most of the time.  

Hes entertaining, but its all down with edition, distractions, and props.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, i think the moral of the story is: as long as he's entertaining it doesn't matter.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's fake. Like batanga said, there's no magician in the world that is "Real". It's all illusions and nothing else, as much as some of us might like to believe otherwise.


----------



## Dave (Aug 21, 2006)

i know some of his tricks because my friend is a magician and is obsesed with him.  We try to figure out his tricks


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 21, 2006)

All magic/illusions are fake. Stop reading Harry Potter.


----------



## Emery (Aug 21, 2006)

He's a fuckin' magician.  Magicians do MAGIC.  Magic is not real.


Durrrrrr.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 21, 2006)

so far, there is no real magician, if a real one shows up one day, and just out of no where starts flying, yeah ill believe that crap...


----------



## Emery (Aug 21, 2006)

A magician is someone who does magic/illusions.  Magic, by definition, is not real, just illusions.  Though it's not real, it does take an incredible ammount of skill to do what Criss Angel does.


----------



## Iw0rkatMcd0nald (Aug 21, 2006)

But then how does he walk on water? Does anyone here know how to walk on water? Or the illusion of walking on water? I mean does he have wooden poles under each spot he walks on?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2006)

What about the stuff he does when he stays trapped in a box for likr 40 days without eating or sleeping.....or is that someone else.

But the guy does some Amazing Stuff.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 21, 2006)

Iw0rkatMcd0nald said:
			
		

> But then how does he walk on water? Does anyone here know how to walk on water? Or the illusion of walking on water? I mean does he have wooden poles under each spot he walks on?



Thats part of being a magician. Making you go "How the f**k does he do that!?"


----------



## Frieza (Aug 21, 2006)

I think the water trick is plexiglass.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 21, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yeah, i think the moral of the story is: as long as he's entertaining it doesn't matter.


Thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Emery (Aug 22, 2006)

omiK said:
			
		

> I think the water trick is plexiglass.




lol


If you watched that video, you would see that a girl went straight through his legs.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 28, 2006)

It's all just an illusion, people. Though it's pretty cool.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Sep 1, 2006)

What has Penn and Teller taught us? All magic is fake....unless otherwise specified. 

We should have a thread dedicated to just David Blaine; who thinks freezing himself is magic... (Now that's an illusion)


----------



## rock_lee 123 (Sep 1, 2006)

its fake but fun to watch anyway


----------



## Kusajishi (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah it's an illusion offcourse everything is! But hes a great illusionist! Dont know if there excist anyone better because yeah!


----------



## MegaManMario (Sep 1, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yeah, i think the moral of the story is: as long as he's entertaining it doesn't matter.



What about Milli Vanilli?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 1, 2006)

he's nothing more than a good illusionist, so it's fake.  I myself don't like alot of illusionists and prefer mind experts and hypnotists.  Derren Brown from England rules in that department


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 1, 2006)

Of course he's fake. But not fake in a durogatory way. He is very good at messing with people's heads. Its not real magic though since he did show videos on how he did a certain levitation trick. Thats what he is. Another illusionist.


----------



## Lady Azura (Sep 1, 2006)

Even if it IS just an illusion... it's so cool...


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Sep 2, 2006)

uchiha_shinobi93 said:
			
		

> I just want to know what everyone thinks about Criss Angel Mindfreak, I think he's real, but most of my friends say he's a fake. What do you guys think?



Fake just as all other magicians are.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Sep 4, 2006)

mind freak is full of shit.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know what to believe anymore -__-


----------



## Koton-Ngo (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm To Lazy To Figure Out His Tricks!!
Oh, How Does He Drink The Needles 
With Wine And Pull It Out Of His Belly Button


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 12, 2006)

Chris Angel is neither fake nor real...........he is lame.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 12, 2006)

hmmm. magic is real but the things he does have a hmm how can i say this.  everything he does is real but every1 can do it

but few people can hang from a Heli by rings in there back...


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (Sep 24, 2006)

If he could do real magic magic then he wouldn't be doing a TV show....


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it is fake


----------



## Dave (Sep 26, 2006)

name me a magician that has REAL MAGIC!?!?!


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Sep 27, 2006)

at least criss angel isn't as fake as david blaine.  after blaine's magic was revealed ona tv special, his career suffered.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 27, 2006)

> If he could do real magic magic then he wouldn't be doing a TV show....


If you were really adept at black magic why would u be a tv attention whore?


----------



## 8uchiha_itachi8 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aecen said:


> Some of his eps where edited poorly so you can see how he does the trick, he uses payed audiance members most of the time.
> 
> Hes entertaining, but its all down with edition, distractions, and props.



Criss angel is the fricken coolest magician i no!!!!!!!! i bellife someof the stuff he does is close to real but some is just thought up...plus if any is "fake" then he makes it look REALLY GOOD... dude there a real aduience he even says it was taped live and i belive it cause its true. i was going to buy tics to one of his events.


----------



## 8uchiha_itachi8 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aecen said:


> Some of his eps where edited poorly so you can see how he does the trick, he uses payed audiance members most of the time.
> 
> Hes entertaining, but its all down with edition, distractions, and props.



Criss angel is the fricken coolest magician i no!!!!!!!! i bellife someof the stuff he does is close to real but some is just thought up...plus if any is "fake" then he makes it look REALLY GOOD... dude there a real aduience he even says it was taped live and i belive it cause its true. i was going to buy tics to one of his events.


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2007)

The big tricks that are hyped up all throughout the show usually suck hard. The little street magic he does before it I find much more entertaining.

But all in all.. fake as all hell.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree. I like the street magic he does. The other stuff takes too damn long to get too i'm bored by the time it airs.


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2007)

he says he is an illusionist but would you him to be fake I like criss angel nott cuz I think its real magic but because it looks cool regardless imo I dont wanna know how he does it I like to wonder about it


----------



## Massacre (Mar 4, 2007)

well,his shws are very good to watch.

i think he's one of the best illusionists out there but im dissapointed that he uses paid audiences and camera tricks at times.


----------



## bancy (Mar 4, 2007)

I think he's a tad bit overdramatic.
Fake, yeah. His tricks were revealed a while ago, weren't they? ^^ 
He's still entertaining, though.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Mar 4, 2007)

only an idiot would believe in such a thing as "real magic"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 4, 2007)

Admitting Criss Angel to be real is like admitting God to be real.


----------



## Raven Eyes (Mar 5, 2007)

i dont care what you all say...

i think he's straight up awsome... 

i bet he does that crap at parties to get laid...

if i could do some of the stuff he does... i know i would


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Chris Angel is shit compared to David Copperfield...And it's not magic it's illusion..


----------

